#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  M. Carlsons Reservoir Simulation Book

## vergatario

Does anybody have a disgital copy of the book: Reservoir Simulation written by M. Carlson. 



Ans I would like to know if somebody have the CD that comes with tje book Reservoir Simulation of F. Ali et al.See More: M. Carlsons Reservoir Simulation Book

----------


## pump2000

please if anybody has this book share it I will exchange it with huge really huge book collection .

I am serious 

thanks in advance

----------


## vmauricio1

i have it

----------


## pump2000

So how I can have it you decide

----------


## petroman44

Thanks

----------


## efreak

I'm looking for this book too, how i can have it. Thanks in advance

----------


## Shakespear

Any chance to get this book , please :-)

----------


## gabyto

vmauricio1, would you share with me M. Carlsons Reservoir Simulation Book 

Thanks in advanced

----------


## reservoirengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Kader provided the link

----------


## gabyto

Thank reservoirengineer and Kader.

----------


## ninjapanda

Hi, 
I am hoping to also get a copy of this book. I tried the link in the past replies, but unfortunately it no longer works. 
Would anyone have an idea of how I could get a copy of this book? 
I've just started as young graduate and am looking for this resource as it is particularly useful for QCing data before simulation (a topic that no one seems to talk about!) and have been unsuccessful at finding anything until I came across this book. I only have access to the Google Books version which is not a full copy of the book.
Your help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance!

----------

